#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-24
<josue_uy> se encontraron errores al comprobar el controlador de disco alguien me podria ayudar no puedo ingresar
<FREDD2> tenes el error josue_uy ?
<dyrk> Bueno dias
<delatun1> hola
<delatun1> alguien aca de cordoba?
<granjero> hola, donde puedo encotrar data para aprender a entender los logs de un ubuntu server?
<chory> granjero que queres ver ?
<granjero> chory, nada en particular
<granjero> quiero empezar a entender lo que dicen
<chory> todos los logs estan, por lo general, /var/log
<granjero> porque estuve chusmeando los logs de un server que armé y hay errores
<chory> ahi vas a tener carpetas especificas con logs de aplicaciones especificas
<granjero> si chory eso vi
<granjero> ya se donde estan todos
<chory> despues tenes el syslog
<chory> q es lo q pasa en el sistema, warnings o cualquier cosa que va pasando
<granjero> pero cuando los abro con less o con cat  o alguna otra forma de verlos no entiendo que es lo que da error
<granjero> y esas cosas
<chory> de todo esto no se mucho pero de vez en cuando me toco ver algo por mal funcionamiento
<granjero> bancá que busco y te copio alguno para ver...
<chory> mmm en realidad lo q hago yo es el camino inverso
<chory> cuando tengo un error busco en lso logs q pasa, no utilizo los logs a modo de auditoria pq no se como leer toda esa info ..
<granjero>   getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected
<granjero> yo de curioso
<granjero> para seguir aprendiendo
 * mama21mama :hi
 * mama21mama : almorzando
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> ando con un problema. quiero guardar archivos modificados que levanto a traves de ssh con nautilus y a la hora de guardarlos me tira un error de entrada y salida en /home/user/.gvfs/la ruta del archivo
<granjero> alguien sabe que es eso?
<FREDD2> granjero, !
<granjero> FREDD2,
<granjero> como va?
<FREDD2> todo en orden che
<FREDD2> ahi busco cual es el drama
<granjero> ahi estaba viendo
<FREDD2> me imagino que sera algo de permisos
<granjero> gvfs es el gnome virtual file sistem
<granjero> entro y tiene todo lo mismo la comparticion que estoy montando
<granjero> pero no me deja guardar cuando modifico archivos
<granjero> los permisos dentro de gvfs son 700
<granjero> no se que onda
<granjero> empezó a pasar recien
<chory> 700 solo el owner puede hacer algo
<chory> los demas nada
<granjero> si
<chory> fijate de ponerle una mascara
<granjero> si chory el tema es que esos son los permisos dentro de la carpeta /home/user/.gvfs
<FREDD2> eso mismo te iba a decir
<chory> me tengo q ir ... dijate es permisos o algun parametro en el fstab
<FREDD2> no es un error de nada, no tenes permisos
<granjero> en la comparticion los permisos son 770
<granjero> el tema es que OO al guardar tira ese error
<chory> mmm y en el otro FS tb son 770 ?
<chory> tenes q pertenecer al grupo
<granjero> soy del grupo
<chory> claro pq solo el owner puede cambiar algo
<chory> 770 es owner y grupo
<granjero> sipi
<chory> fijate en el fstab si lo estas montando igual
<granjero> no monto con fstab
<granjero> monto con nautilus
<chory> o si en el recurso compartido tenes alguna limitante ahi
<granjero> en la opcion conectar con el servidor
<granjero> el recurso compartido esta hecho con samba
<granjero> dentro de la red local no tengo dramas
<chory> y los permisos de ese shared ?
<granjero> pero si estoy fuera de la red local accedo con ssh
<chory> mmm, la verdad yo lo hago desde el fstab nunca puse a ahcerlo de otra forma
<granjero> los permisos del shared estan bien
<granjero> 770
<chory> si es por samba proba smbfs
<granjero> pero estoy fuera de la red local
<chory> me tengo q ir la verdad no se es un tema de permisos seguro
<chory> suerte
<granjero> te puedo mandar una imagen por dcc FREDD2 :?
<FREDD2> granjero, no puedo recibir por dcc
<FREDD2> tengo mal routeado
<FREDD2> podes subirlo a algun coso de imagenes?
<FREDD2> o algun correo
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-25
<k-milogars> buenas instale ubuntu en un iBook G4 y me queda en modo consola
<FREDD2> instalaste para ppc?
<FREDD2> es decir para tu arquitectura
<k-milogars> sip
<FREDD2> tenes que ver si esta bien configurado el xserver
<FREDD2> no tengo mucha idea de ppc
<FREDD2> por hay en #ubuntu te ayudan mas, aqui hay pocos usuarios
<arielitus> Buenas noches a todos
<arielitus> alguien me podria decir si se me rompió ubuntu ?
<Pablo_lp> Hola Fredd2
<Pablo_lp> finalmente pude resolver el problema
<Pablo_lp> me conecté con pidgin
<Pablo_lp> y anduvo barbaro
<Pablo_lp> y despues adicionalmente importe la cuenta a empathy
<Pablo_lp> y también anduvo
<Pablo_lp> evidentemente fue un problema de configuracion
<Pablo_lp> gracias!
<FREDD2> de nada loco
<FREDD2> me debes la guita!
<FREDD2> o me pagas o te mando a matar!
<FREDD2> jajaajaja
<Pablo_lp> mandame a matar nomas, jajajajajjajajaja
<Pablo_lp> por 15 hago el trabajo sucio yo y me suicido
<Pablo_lp> jajajajaaj
<m4v> cada vez gmail más inteligente, me marca los emails de mama21mama como spam.
<sga> buenas tardes
<sga> crasheo mi ubuntu 10.10 hoy al reiniciar
<sga> con un error enorme que termina en No init found. Try passing init=bootarg.
<sga> y que no puede montar los volumenes
<sga> estuve buscando el fix, y en todos lasdos lo muestran sencillo
<sga> con un fsck /dev/sda
<sga> pero tampoco se resuelve
<sga> alguien puede ayudarme ?
<sga> alguien que me tire una soga ?
<chory> es algo con el grub
 * mama21mama 0/
<chory> no encuentra la imagen
<sga> gracias
<sga> y como deberia solucionarlo?
<mama21mama> que cosa?
<sga> el que no encuentre la imagen
<mama21mama> imaggen de?
<sga> chory me contestaba que el error que tengo es algo con el grub, que no encuentra la imagen
<sga> y yo preguntaba como solucionarlo
<mama21mama> quieres levantar una iso via grub?
<mama21mama> no comprendo
<sga> te cuento
<mama21mama> dime
<chory> mama lo podes ayudar estoy a full al tel en el laburo
<mama21mama> no se si podre vere.
<mama21mama> hare el intento.
<sga> hoy reinicie mi maquina, y me dio un error que terminaba en Try passing init=bootarg
<mama21mama> antes de eso andaba bien?
<sga> y que no pudo montar nada
<sga> perfecto
<mama21mama> que hiciste antes de ese error? upgrade, apagado incorrecto?
<sga> busque al respecto y la mayoria de las soluciones
<sga> dicen que con un fsck se soluciona
<sga> cosa que a mi no me pasa
<mama21mama> fsck lo pasaste via live-cd?
<sga> debe haber sido un apagado incorrecto, porque se corto la luz y quedo la maquina
<sga> sin bateria
<sga> si, con live-cd
<mama21mama> seguramente
<mama21mama> como pasaste el fsck?
<sga> la soluciona que intenté hasta ahora la saque de
<sga> http://hackeruna.com/2011/01/23/problema-ubuntu-no-init-found-try-passing-initbootarg/comment-page-1/#comment-207
<sga> hice
<sga>  sudo fsck /dev/sdax
<sga> x = nro
<sga> cuando lo hago sobre el sda1 me dice
<sga> fsck.ext4: Dispositivo o recurso ocupado mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/sda1
<sga> cuando lo hago sobre la Extendida, me dice "fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem..."
<mama21mama> con el parametro -r
<mama21mama> -r Modo interactivo. Espera nuestra respuesta.
<sga> ok
<mama21mama> sudo fsck /dev/sda1 -r
<mama21mama> sin montar claro la particion esa en modo live-cd
<sga> me dice "fsck.ext4: Dispositivo o recurso ocupado mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/sda1 ¿Sistema de ficheros montado o abierto en exclusiva por otro programa?
<mama21mama> sga, fijate bien cual es la direccion del sistema de archivos.
<mama21mama> sudo fdisk -l
<mama21mama> con eso te dice.
<mama21mama> antes hace sudo umount -a
<mama21mama> $sudo umount -a
<mama21mama> luego
<mama21mama> $sudo fdisk -l
<mama21mama> sudo fsck /dev/sda1 -r
<mama21mama> si no funciona es copiar /boot y /etc del live cd al hardisk
<mama21mama> aqui dice como https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+question/63005
<mama21mama> 4 respuesta.
<mama21mama> o sea 1º
<mama21mama> sudo umount -a
<mama21mama> 2º sudo fdisk -l
<mama21mama> con esto averiguamos la particion de donde esta el ubuntu.
<sga> el sudo umount -a me da un listado de umount / :devie is busy
<sga> device is busy
<mama21mama> bien
<mama21mama> 3º sudo fsck /dev/sda -r
<mama21mama> este ultimo puede variar en tu hd no todos apuntamos en la misma particion el sistema de archivo.
<sga> fdisk -l dice
<sga> Dispositivo Inicio Comienzo Fin Bloques Id Sistema
<mama21mama> si esto no funca... el metodo a la fuerza de prepo bien atrevido. seria el que comente via launchpad
<mama21mama> y santo remedio.
<sga> ok, pruebo entonces el de launchpad
<sga> con eso no hay riesgo con los datos no?
<mama21mama> bien... acordate esta en el 4º respuesta
<mama21mama> sga, solo remplazara esas dos carpetas. no tu home.
<sga> ok
<mama21mama> o sea copiara lo bueno donde esta lo malo.
<sga> allá voy, ya te cuento
<sga> gracias
<mama21mama> por nada.
<mama21mama> usas ext3 vos sga ?
<sga> como verifico eso?
<sga> se me quedó pensando en
<sga> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/root
<sga> segun veo con el gparted uso ext4
<sga> no puedo aplicar la solucion de launchapd
<mama21mama> por?
<sga> no se ejecuta sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/root
<sga> queda el terminal "colgado"
<mama21mama> hace todo de el inicio.
<sga> todo significa los tres comentarios anteriores ?
<mama21mama> 1º iniciar nuevamente del cd-live
<mama21mama> 2º ver donde estan tus archivos
<mama21mama> y hacer lo de launchpad
<sga> ok
<sga> nop, el sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/root
<sga> no lo ejecuta
<sga> queda tilado
<sga> tildado
<sga> puedo pisar la instalación del ubuntu sin que mis datos corran riesgo verdad?
<mama21mama> podrias pasar en pastebin
<mama21mama> sudo fdisk -l
<mama21mama> http://text0.tk/
<sga> mama: está en http://text0.tk/l/76
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> que tienes en /dev/sda5  sga  ?
<sga> creo que ahi está mi home
<FREDD2> \o
<florencia_canall> hola
<florencia_canall> alguien sabe como instalar una VPN ?
<FREDD2> nadie che
<FREDD2> google florencia_canall
<florencia_canall> ok fredd2.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-26
<granjero> buenas noche
<granjero> s
<granjero> me parece que metí la pata y saqué al usuario con el que accedia a root del grupo que puede hacer esas cosas.
<granjero> ahora no puedo dar ordenes con sudo ni entrar a la consola de root con sudo su
<granjero> voy a tener que bootear con un live CD y cambiar el archivo /etc/groups?
<granjero> y agregar todos estos grupos a el user usaba?
<granjero>  adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare ?
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<FREDD2> granjero, !
<granjero> FREDD2,
<FREDD2> si tenes la maquina a mano proba entrando en failsafe
<granjero> como va?
<FREDD2> todo en orden che
<granjero> yo aca quería actualizar paquetes
<FREDD2> si le das su a secas?
<FREDD2> tmp se deja?
<granjero> lime
<granjero> no no me deja con su
<granjero> isec@ServerDatos:~$ sudo su
<granjero> [sudo] password for isec:
<granjero> isec is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<granjero> This incident will be reported.
<granjero> eso me molesta
<FREDD2> mmm
<granjero> mañana lo levanto con un live cd y modifico el archivo /etc/groups
<FREDD2> me mataste che
<granjero> y me pongo en admin
<granjero> y un par mas de grupos
<FREDD2> por hay no hace falta, reinciando entrando en failsafe
<FREDD2> entras como root directamente
<FREDD2> y editas
<granjero> como entro al grub?
<granjero> bootea en 20 segundos
<granjero> no se como entrar en failsafe
<FREDD2> apretas c
<FREDD2> y te da para elegir el kernel etc
<granjero> durante el bootep
<granjero> ok
<FREDD2> apenas aparece grub
<granjero> mañana pruebo
<granjero> no aparece el grub
<FREDD2> si no, como dijiste, live cd
<granjero> me pasas tu salida de groups
<granjero> a ver si son iguales para todos
<granjero> en mi laptop sale
<FREDD2> yo uso debia, seguramente es diferente
<granjero> jm adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<FREDD2> debian*
<granjero> no creo que tanto
<FREDD2> ahi te digo
<FREDD2> root:x:0:
<FREDD2> es medio largo el group
<granjero> eso lo cortaste del archivo?
<granjero> pone en la consola groups
<granjero> y te va a decir tus grupos
<FREDD2> si
<FREDD2> user dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev
<FREDD2> en el server, solo root
<granjero> buenas noches FREDD2
<granjero> me voy a dormir un rato
<FREDD2> exitos loco
<FREDD2> suerte con eso
<Kant> ping sismo
<sismo> pong #kant
<Kant> como va?
<sismo> bien bien
<sismo> medio colgado como veras
 * mama21mama 0/
<FREDD2> \0
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-27
<serg_> hola
<chory> bunos días gente linda
<sismo> buenas
<chory> hola fer
<malev> buenas!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-28
<granjero> hola, como hago para ver la lista de paquetes que hay para actualizar en mi server ubuntu 10.04 sin X
 * mama21mama 0/
<sismonda> si
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-29
<florencia_canall> Hola a todos. Alguien sabe como instalar Gambas2 en Ubuntu 10.10 ?
 * mama21mama 0/
<Pablo_lp> hola a todos y todas
<Pablo_lp> como andan?
<mama21mama> hola Pablo_lp
<mama21mama> bien... vos?
<Pablo_lp> bien
<Pablo_lp> como estas!
<Pablo_lp> ya me estoy por ir a dar una ducha y despues partido
<Pablo_lp> vos que andas haciendo?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * mama21mama  a la oficina chica.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-01-30
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-23
<Juest> hola
<hectorlopez> buen dia, resulta que tengo una laptop bgh con ubuntu 11.04 y tengo el problema que no se apaga desde el escritorio
<hectorlopez> use esta solucion,agregando la linea apm power_off=1 a /etc/modules pero la terminal resuelve orden no encontrada
<hectorlopez> alguien supo como resolver?
<hectorlopez>  yo supongo que quizas mis paquetes acpi o apm esten rotos pero synaptics no muestra errores, la verdad estoy medio perdido
<hectorlopez> me quedo por aca cualquier cosa, saludos
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-25
<pablomujik_> hello somebody can help me?
<pablomujik_> perdon alguie npodria ayudarme a instalar ubuntu? tengo un problema
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lograste instalar con la particion?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-26
<ariel_jujuy> holaa!
<ariel_jujuy> alguien me podria dar una mano???
<ariel_jujuy> guenassss
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-27
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, no hay reunion hoy no?
<PabloRubianes> buenas a todos
<EuzkoArima> Yo tenía entendido que si
<EuzkoArima> a menos eso es lo que me comentó unimix ayer
<PabloRubianes> pero como que esta medio quieto el asunto
<PabloRubianes> no?
<EuzkoArima> Si, ahi lo estoy chateando a Guille a ver en que anda
<EuzkoArima> Ahi viene unimix
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> mira quien llego
 * unimix saluda a todos y se disculpa por la demora
<PabloRubianes> hola unimix
 * unimix waves
<PabloRubianes> ya estabamos cancelando todo
<unimix> eeeeehhhh, no sera mucho cancelar todo ? :)
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<unimix> Gracias a EuzkoArima que me vio on line en g+ sino sigo colgado leyendo la documentacion de Libertya
<unimix> ok.
<unimix> cuando quieran largamosssss
<EuzkoArima> larguemos
<danielmato> buenas noches, perdon la demora
<unimix> tema: Call for charlas
<unimix> pudieron darle una leida a la pagina de PyAr que mande a la lista de UbuConLA
<unimix> ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<EuzkoArima> si
<PabloRubianes> pero no vamos a tener distintos tipos de charlas? o si?
<unimix> Si no recuerdo mal, lo ultimo que hablamos sobre eso fue que el viernes deberiamos dar charlas para empresas
<PabloRubianes> no no
<EuzkoArima> Lo que yo había entendido era: no pedimos distintos temas, pero con lo que van presentando, si vamos armando cuando va cada una
<PabloRubianes> digo en pyar tienen como charlas de diferentes formatos
<PabloRubianes> tiempos y eso
<unimix> esto significa que podrian haber chrlas de corte tecnico siempre que esten relacionadas con alguna presentacion "teorica" o caso de exito
<unimix> no habran charlas relampago
<unimix> pero habiamos hablado de considerar charlas de no mas de 45'
<unimix> dentro de las cuales estan las de 30'
<unimix> agrego: Tambien tenemos que considerar que entre charla y charla deberiamos contar con tiempo
<unimix> suficiente como para que los disertantes se acomoden
<EuzkoArima> Eso con poner , p. ej, una charla cada hora y cuarto, lo arreglamos bien
<unimix> y, de paso, para que la gente socialice y/o haga contacto con quien le interesa por algun tema especifico que escucho en la disertacion
<unimix> dentro de los 45' deberiamos considerar no mas de 10' para preguntas y respuestas
<PabloRubianes> eso se arregla haciendo modulos
<unimix> si la cosa se extiende, que sigan fuera de la sala
<PabloRubianes> 2 brake 2 brake
<PabloRubianes> y asi
<unimix> xatamente
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos acomodas a los 2 en el brake
<unimix> con EuzkoArima hablabamos ayer de armar equipos dentro de los cuales esta el comite de seleccion (tema de la reunion pasada) y necesitamos colaboradores
<EuzkoArima> asi es
<unimix> por lo menos para la recepcion/acreditaciones, auxiliares en las salas para que vean que el disertante tenga todo lo que necesita y se sienta comodo y bien atendido
<EuzkoArima> un comentario mas sobre el llamado a charlas
<EuzkoArima> La otra vez hablamos de pedir charlas y punto, y ver lo que la gente presenta
<EuzkoArima> pero me sigue dando vueltas en la cabeza que convendría plantear temáticas generales
<EuzkoArima> tipo: charla para empresas , charlas técnicas, otras
<EuzkoArima> entonces, los distintos tipos de charlas de pyar, en nuestro caso
<EuzkoArima> son distintas temáticas, y explicamos bien, que es cada una
<unimix> yo tenia la misma idea al respecto pero creo que solo con mencionar la tematica general de cada dia el postulante podria determinar que quiere presentar
<unimix> de ultima, si alguien quiere hablar sobre como poner en marcha un server LDAP le decimos que eso va para el sabado
<unimix> y si no puede el sabado, pasamos a otro postulante (si es que hay mas)
<EuzkoArima> si, justamente
<danielmato> yo en áreas técnicas me animo a dar una mano, no tengo drama, o sea, cableado, puesta a punto de cañones o proyectores y esas cosas
<unimix> consideren que es posible que tengamos que presentar alguna charla nosotros
<EuzkoArima> quizás no hay que hablar de temáticas de charlas sino de los dias
<unimix> cosa que no quiero hacer porque no se puede estar en la misa y en la procesion
<EuzkoArima> mi idea es que si hablamos de charlas para empresas, quede claro que tipos de cosas consideramos que caen en esa tematica
<unimix> eso es lo que decia. Tematicas para cada dia y con eso ya estas dando una orientacion
<unimix> bien, danielmato te animas a convocar y armar un grupo que de esa asistencia en las salas ?
<EuzkoArima> coincido en que organizar y dar charla es muy complicado
<unimix> ver que el disertante tenga su botellita de agua y vaso, que la conexion de red le funcione, que el display externo tambien funcione, indicarle que le faltan 10' para cerrar, etc.
<unimix> ?
<danielmato> no tengo drama en asistencia a salas, ahora a que te referís con convocar y armar? me estas poniendo al frente unimix?
<unimix> al frente de los colaboradores asistentes de salas y disertantes
<danielmato> no tengo problema, es solo por saber que tengo que hacer
<danielmato> o como tengo que manejarme
<unimix> ok, buena actitud :)
<EuzkoArima> danielmato la idea igual es que vos estes a la cabeza, pero no solo !
<danielmato> me gusta saber cual es mi lugar, me parece espantoso estar desubicado
<unimix> es que para cada campo de accion deberiamos determinar un responsable
<danielmato> yo no tengo problema en hacerme cargo
<unimix> asi la gente de cada grupo sabe con quien tiene que hablar si se le presentan dudas
<PabloRubianes> unimix, danielmato se hace cargo de todo
<danielmato> simplemente necesito una "lista de tareas" y arranco
<unimix> o necesitan ayuda en alguna situacion
<PabloRubianes> eso si es medio taliban
<PabloRubianes> y un poco obseso cuando no puede hacer andar una instalacion
<danielmato> que feo PabloRubianes que hables asi de mi... lo de medio sobra
<unimix> :)
<PabloRubianes> vos no sos normal daniel jajajjajaja
<danielmato> lamentablemente es cierto
<danielmato> puedo dar fe de ello
<EuzkoArima> bien, es justo lo que hace falta :D
<unimix> bueno, lo que necesites para armar el grupo, danielmato, que podamos ayudarte, solo tenes que mencionarlo
<danielmato> necesito saber que tareas me tocan
<unimix> ok, despues las pongo en la wiki (si es que ya no estan ahi)
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> igual una mano a danielmato le daremos
<danielmato> asi puedo ir armando una lista de requerimientos y esas cosas, me gusta tener todo bajo control
<danielmato> soy de los de los planes A, B y C...
<unimix> bueno, yo digo que lleguemos a un consenso respecto del texto para el CFC y despues, si nos da el tiempo, tratemos de armar el otro grupo, el comite de evaluacion
<PabloRubianes> si eso es importante
<unimix> creo que el texto de PyAR, con las adecuaciones que vimos para nuestro caso, puede andar, que les parece ?
<EuzkoArima> si, como base esta bien
<EuzkoArima> unimix con texto para el CFC te referís al general, más allá de las temáticas, o a ponernos de acuerdo en que temáticas van ?
<unimix> es mas, me animo a armar un proto para pasarlo por la lista asi cada uno despues lo comenta
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien
<EuzkoArima> ok
<unimix> al general que incluye lo tematico desde el comentario sobre que orientacion se le dara a cada jornada
<EuzkoArima> ok
<unimix> respecto del comite, que metodologia quieren usar para determinar quienes formaran parte ?
<PabloRubianes> yo diria un grupo de 5
<PabloRubianes> y que se manejen como mejor les paresca
<EuzkoArima> de al menos 5 diria
<unimix> hacemos un Call for Comite y despues alguien decide quienes ?
<PabloRubianes> eso seria libre del grupo lo importante es que trabajen bien no me importa como
<unimix> que participen todos pero el comite se reserva la ultima palabra ?
<PabloRubianes> los del comite tendrian que ser de "renombre"
<unimix> por ejemplo, beuno deberia ser uno de los miembros del comite
<unimix> marianom, podria ser otro ya que es LoCo Contact de Ubuntu-ar
<unimix> vos PabloRubianes, que te junan hasta en Zambia :p
<EuzkoArima> bien , ya tenemos 3
<PabloRubianes> ups pa que hablo.....
<unimix> podriamos convocar a gente de otros LoCos o seria demencial ?
<PabloRubianes> sergio es uno cantado
<PabloRubianes> es del loco council
<unimix> a eso me referia
<unimix> entonces, beuno, sergiomeneses, PabloRubianes ... quien mas
<unimix> habria que considerar algo mas de gente por si alguno se excusa por laburo
<PabloRubianes> effie
<PabloRubianes> ?
<unimix> sep, tambien me gusta
<unimix> vamos por 4
<PabloRubianes> unimix, tampoco me metas asi... los unico que tienen "renombre" son beuno y sergio
<EuzkoArima> con effie no van 5 ?
<unimix> si consideramoa marianom, son 5
<PabloRubianes> aunque no tengo drama asi los dejo locos a los que dan las charlas para que le metan onda
 * PabloRubianes los deja enfermos a los pobres disertantes
<EuzkoArima> lol
<unimix> ok PabloRubianes, pero siempre hay una primera vez :p
<unimix> despues va a ser el de mayor renombre (y tu hermana y tu vieja tal vez tambien :) )
<PabloRubianes> tengo que comer algo en 10 vuelvo....
<EuzkoArima> ok
<PabloRubianes> piensen algo de texto para la web asi la termino
<PabloRubianes> por ahora dice
 * unimix aprovecha para servirse un cafe
<PabloRubianes> la conferencia para humanos mas grande de ubuntu en latinoamerica te espera
<unimix> puedo ?
<danielmato> volvi, freezada total del sistema...
<unimix> Estuvimos conversando con Guille Espertino y, ademas de comentarme que estan laburando muy bien en la etapa creativa, hicieron un brainstorming de slogans
<unimix> Creo que en el slogan tenemos que incorporar Ubuntu y no se si dejar " mas grande de LA" o cambiarla por "la mas importante"
<unimix> "la mas importante de LA"
<unimix> mas o menos seria:
<unimix> UbuConLA - La conferencia sobre Ubuntu GNU/Linux para seres humanos mas importante de Latinoamerica te espera !"
<unimix> que les parece ?
<EuzkoArima> bien, le haría un pequeño toque:
<EuzkoArima> UbuConLA - La conferencia sobre Ubuntu, el GNU/Linux para seres humanos mas, importante de Latinoamerica te espera !"
<EuzkoArima> perdón, mal la coma , seria
<EuzkoArima> UbuConLA - La conferencia sobre Ubuntu, el GNU/Linux para seres humanos, mas importante de Latinoamerica te espera !
<unimix> me gusta
<danielmato> +1
<unimix> despues paso la lista de slogans que elaboraron los creativos de Guille Espertino y le agrego este otro
<unimix> por mail
 * unimix cree que PabloRubianes nunca llego a la cocina, se desmayo antes
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> no no ya me mande los spagueti
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<unimix> lee lo que sugirio EuzkoArima
<PabloRubianes> entonces ese texto y los logos
<unimix> yo diria que si, empecemos con eso y si despues hay que cambiar algo, se cambia pero ya empezariamos a tener visibilidad
<PabloRubianes> llego el chico del comite
<PabloRubianes> saludos SergioMeneses
<PabloRubianes> te elegimo ya
<PabloRubianes> solo tenes que decir si
<unimix> Mariano Reingart no vino, asi que mañana sale mail para preguntarle como conectamos su aplicacion al site
<SergioMeneses> saludos #ubuntu-ar \o
<unimix> SergioMeneses, gracias !!
<unimix> por el "si" :)
<EuzkoArima> :D
 * SergioMeneses se sienta y escucha
<unimix> que suerte que te sentaste, SergioMeneses :)
<unimix> sos el primer meimbro del comite de seleccion de charlas que confirmo su colaboracion
<unimix> [hechoconsumado]
<SergioMeneses> unimix, claro
<unimix> estarias vos, beuno, marianom y PabloRubianes
<unimix> y effijay
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<unimix> (las cosas que tenemos que hacer, PabloRubianes, para que SergioMeneses no vaya a la UDS)
<PabloRubianes> haha
<unimix> y venga a UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> asi ahora tiene que poner la cara aca
<unimix> :)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje... de hecho es mejor... ya que no es toda la semana como la uds :S
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> y no se si en el trabajo me den permiso para toda la uds :S
<unimix> si, la UDS es demasiado larga
<PabloRubianes> sabes como voy
<PabloRubianes> no me lo digas 2 veces
<unimix> no podes porque tambien estas en el comite :)
<unimix> asi que tenes que dar la cara tambien
<tkw-one> neymar es mejor que messi
<unimix> :p
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, lol
<SergioMeneses> bueno siguiendo con el ubucon
<SergioMeneses> en que se puede ayudar?
<unimix> en que venga muchos de Colombia a hacerte compañia, por ejemplo
<tkw-one> jajaja, ya nadie tiene buen humor ... que pena.
<unimix> en darle manija a nivel regional, hablando con gente clave conocida tuya
<unimix> en lograr que el LoCo Council nos ayude con la promocion del acontecimiento
<SergioMeneses> unimix, la difusión se puede hacer
<SergioMeneses> ademas tenemos un programa de redes sociales muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo en twitter y fb
<unimix> en ser parte de la apertura, junto con beuno y un video que creo sorprendera a mas de cinco
<SergioMeneses> unimix, el material esta en youtube :D
<SergioMeneses> canonical ha movido mucho con videos
<unimix> si, esta claro que esas vias hay que usarlas, pero yo me referia a la difusion personal
<unimix> la que de alguna forma compromete al otro a pasar la voz simplemente porque vos le pediste que te de una mano
<unimix> que material SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> unimix, a claro... yo les ayudo con el planet y eso :D
<unimix> xactamente !
<unimix> mas ahora que hubo depuracion en el Planet
<SergioMeneses> unimix, http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers
<SergioMeneses> http://www.youtube.com/user/celebrateubuntu
<SergioMeneses> http://www.youtube.com/user/CanonicalMatters
<unimix> ah, ok, pero el video al que me referia no se publico aun porque sera realizado especialmente para la apertura de UbuConLA
<SergioMeneses> esos son los mejores q conzco
<SergioMeneses> aaaa
<unimix> por eso sorprendera a mas de cinco
<unimix> todo gracias a la gestion de beuno
<SergioMeneses> unimix, tienen pensado streaming?
<SergioMeneses> o grabar las conferencias?
<unimix> si, hemos hablado con la gente de IT de la Universidad por ello y pareceria que no habria problemas siempre que usemos un server externo que atienda las conexiones masivas
 * SergioMeneses nods
<unimix> lo de grabarlas lo deberiamos hacer si no logramos streaming
<unimix> porque con el streaming tambien podes grabar mientras publicas en Internet
 * PabloRubianes piensa que a la pagina del ubucon le falta el logo ubucon
<SergioMeneses> unimix, si claro... no hay problema
<unimix> Si, falta, por ahora pondria los logos de los LoCo Teams oficiales y cuando este el de UbuConLA los reemplazamos
<PabloRubianes> unimix, pera
<PabloRubianes> unimix,
<PabloRubianes> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pablorubianes-uy/Pantallazo%20del%202012-01-27%2000:24:27.png
<PabloRubianes> los logos faltan alinemento
<unimix> Si, me gusta. Igualmente esos logos los dejaria luego de haber incluido el propio de UbuConLA, asi damos idea de que es algo bien regional
<unimix> tal vez reubicandolos, pero los dejaria
<SergioMeneses> bonitos
<EuzkoArima> +1
<PabloRubianes> si el logo de ubucon
<unimix> tambien iria poniendo los de los patrocinadores: Cronon, U Austral, Canonical
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix q pena pero no invitaron a los compañeros de ni, cl o br?
<SergioMeneses> o otros?
<unimix> A cl les mande un mail via UbuntuForums, directamente a su admin Carlos y nunca tuve retorno
<unimix> de Brasil puedo hablar con Licio Fonseca ya que es el unico con quien tengo trato
<unimix> y suele venir a BsAs
<SergioMeneses> unimix, pero en cl esta pedro villavicencio no?
<unimix> ni idea
<SergioMeneses> yo siempre les hablo con el #ubuntu-cl
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, y ni esta tengo que pedirle a leogg el logo
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si manda logos
<unimix> PabloRubianes, me falta el de la Universidad
<unimix> el resto los tomas desde mi Dropbox
<PabloRubianes> ok
<unimix> los que tengo estan todos en SVG
<unimix> SergioMeneses, podrias hablar con ubuntu.cl para ver que onda ?
<PabloRubianes> barbaro
<PabloRubianes> me hago unos pedos barbaros con los SVG
<PabloRubianes> pero hago el intento
<unimix> Inkscape a full y aguantas todo lo que venga
<PabloRubianes> los programadores no nacimos para los SVGs
<SergioMeneses> unimix, si yo tomo eso
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<unimix> ok, thanks !
<PabloRubianes> unimix, hay alguna novedad de hoteles hosteles y eso?
<unimix> PabloRubianes, ta bien ... decime como te ayudo y te doy una mano con el Inkscape
<unimix> No aun porque deberiamos hacer una estimacion lo mas realista posible de cantidad de huespedes, por lo menos para que nos presupuesten
<PabloRubianes> no no ne manejo con el inkscape
<PabloRubianes> eduador me tiro pila de piques
<PabloRubianes> ahora la remo
<PabloRubianes> en dulce de leche pero la remo
<unimix> LOL !
<PabloRubianes> suerte que esta el ctrl z
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<unimix> apenas logremos una estimacion de huespedes comienzo a averiguar hospedajes
<unimix> que paso con los de BuqueBus ?
<PabloRubianes> estan en averiguaciones
<unimix> ok
<PabloRubianes> el amigo de danielmato tenia esos datos
<unimix> porque tembien podria incluir eso en las averiguaciones
<danielmato> esta medio desaparecido este muchacho... pero voy a probar por otro lado
<unimix> lo mismo para la gente de otros paises, por ejemplo si de Co vienen tres o cuatro personas, etc.
<unimix> ok, gracias danielmato !
<unimix> SergioMeneses, esta suscripto a la lista de UbuConLA en LP ?
<danielmato> o sea, no puedo prometer nada, ya que dependo de otra gente, pero me pongo las pilas con el tema
<SergioMeneses> unimix, no...
<SergioMeneses> pasame la url por favor
<unimix> https://launchpad.net/~ubuconla si no recuerdo mal
<unimix> diria que tratemos que se suscriban mas miembros de LoCo Teams de LA aunque no puedan venir, asi tienen seguimiento del desarrollo
<SergioMeneses> unimix, listo ya esta!
<unimix> buenisimo !
<PabloRubianes> bueno quedamos asi entonces
<unimix> ok. alguien quiere consultar o mencionar algo mas ?
<EuzkoArima> nop
<unimix> sino damos por terminada esta reunion y nos encontramos de nuevo el proximo jueves a la misma hora en #ubuntu-uy
<unimix> gracias a todos por haber esta presentes. Abrazos y se comportan :)
<unimix> estado*
<danielmato> nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos
<EuzkoArima> Saludos a todos
<Claudio> buenas noches
<Guest80662> buenas noches
<Guest80662> alguin podria responder una pregunta
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> Alguien?
<invitado_web> Huy no me puse nick jaja
<invitado_web> Inglish? spanish? hiiii holaaaaaa
<invitado_web> hola soy nuevo en Ubuntu acabo de emigrar de windows y quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con un problema..
<DINAMIK> hola
<ilpollo> hola
<ilpollo> se puede preguntar algo ?
<ilpollo> gente tengo un problema con java 7 alguien me puede ayudar a instalarlo
<ilpollo> m4v me ayudaste hace unos dias pero me fue imposible segir tus pasos
<ilpollo> hay alguien ?
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> Tengo un problema con BIOS.  No me acepta la secuencia de arranque que yo pongo, o sea primer arranque CD/DVD y luego HDD. Siempre tiene el primer arranque HDD y no hay manera. Le saqué la pila, le hice clear CMOS pero no sirve de nada. Alguien sabe qué puedo hacer?
<Vero2> bien, se ve que no
<Vero2> adios entonces
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-28
<ubuntero> hola alguna ayuda para configurar mi router nexxt
<AleARG> hola, qué tal tengo una consulta
<AleARG> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-01-29
<PingDonga> hola. soy Rafael Bidegain de CaFeLUG.
<PingDonga> me gustaría que ubuntu-argentina parcipe este año en la organización de flisol-caba
<PingDonga> desde la anteultima vez las relaciones quedaron mal entre algunos miembros. Yo creo que ya es tiempo de dejar de lado las diferencias y volver a trabajar juntos ya que esa es una de los objetivos de FLISOL.
<PingDonga> Si no logramos trabajar juntos entonces habremos fracasado en ese punto.
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<invitado_web> alguien me podria solucionar un problema?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-21
<invitado_web> Hola mi nombre es franco
<invitado_web> soy nuevo en Ubuntu y tengo algunas dudas
<invitado_web> alguien sabe sobre instalar wine en el 12.10
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-24
<Z37A> hola gente!
<danielmato> buenas noches a todos
<Naudy> Buenas noches a todos
<Naudy> Saludos desde Venezuela
<cyberthrone> a todos buenas noches! saludos desde venezuela
<unimix> como no tenemos meeting bot para la reunion de hoy, traje uno hecho con Arduino :)
 * unimix avisa que estamos para una nueva reunion organizativa de UbuConLA2013
<EuzkoArima> unimix, acabo de ver mail en la lista de ubuconla diciendo que es en canal ubuntu-uy voy a contestar diciendo que es aca
<unimix> ok, dale
<virusuy> buenas !
<cdv86> hola a tod@s!
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> perdon la demora
<EuzkoArima> Buenas
<EuzkoArima> asi que recuperamos la cuenta en tuiter !! quien la tenía ?
<unimix> güenas y santas tengan todos
<danielmato> buenas a todos
<unimix> veo que arrancamos con buenas noticias !!
<PabloRubianes> le mande un mensaje directo
<PabloRubianes> y al rato me puso mi mail como mail de la cuenta
<PabloRubianes> no se...
<unimix> PabloRubianes, es cierto que le dijiste "devolve la cuenta o sos boleta "?
<unimix> mientras tanto les cuento que desde la ultima reunion a la fecha rompimos todos los relojes de suscripcion al grupo en LP
<PabloRubianes> no, fui muy CoC friendly
<unimix> hubo suscripcion masiva (esto significa casi unas diez personas en ese termino)
<BartOC3> UbuConLa, este miércoles en particular, es #ubuntu-ar
<BartOC3> Buenas noches desde Cartagena
<unimix> Bienvenido BartOC3 !!!
<unimix> que bueno ver mas gente de paises vecinos !!
<PabloRubianes> bueno unimix arrancamos
<Naudy> buenas noches desde Venezuela
<PabloRubianes> que esta jugando uruguay
<PabloRubianes> TODAS LAS REUNIONES DIAS DE PARTIDO
<EuzkoArima> Hola BartOC3
<EuzkoArima> buenas Naudy
<BartOC3> Hola EuzkoArima
<Naudy> saludos EuzkoArima
<unimix> Bueno, creo que estamos en condiciones de dar comienzo formal
<EuzkoArima> arranquemos no mas
<unimix> Para empezar y para los que recien se suman, hemos recuperado la cuenta de Twitter gracias a la gestion de PabloRubianes
<unimix> asi que podemos usarla para difundir oficialmente todo acontecimiento relacionado con UbuConLA
<unimix> en esa red social
<BartOC3> cual es la cuenta TW ?
<EuzkoArima> cuenta en TW @ubuconla
<unimix> Ademas, hoy gracias a la buena predisposicion de Matias Garcia (aka El Profe Matias) hemos hecho llegar a Montevideo los porta credenciales con sus tiras para colgar del cuello
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana los paso a retirar por el hotel
<unimix> junto con ese material fueron tambien unas muestras de las credenciales utilizadas en la edicion 2012
<Z37A> me movieron de lugar la reunión jaja acá volví, pi don disculpas por anticipado si escribo mal, no me acostumbro aun a las pantallas táctiles!
<unimix> como para que tomen de referencia
<unimix> por ultimo le acabo de enviar a PabloRubianes un borrador de preguntas con el fin de realizar entrevistas informativas como difusion de UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> si tengo que verlo
<PabloRubianes> yo quede que iba a hablar con beuno y no lo hiceo
<PabloRubianes> hice
<PabloRubianes> mal yo
<unimix> la idea es que estas entrevistas se realicen a colaboradores sin distincion de LoCoTeam
 * SergioMeneses tiene ya el contacto con System76 para que PabloRubianes le escriba
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, acaba de ganar puntos
<unimix> y con ellas dar a conocer al resto de la gente quienes participan, por que y para que intervenienen en la organizacion de UbuConLA
 * unimix esta a punto de soltar una lagrima por la emocion
<unimix> y ya que hablamos de patrocinadores, hay que apretar el acelerador con Canonical
<Z37A> gente, por tema de mandar cosas desde argentina, les comentó que esa semana voy a tomar mela de vacaciones para conocer Montevideo y alrededores aparte de colaborar en lo que pueda en la UbuCon, pienso viajar en buque bus con mi auto, así que si hay que llevar algo, mientras pase aduana fácil me ofrezco
<unimix> y definir por si o por no (el no ya lo tenemos, asi que no hay nada que perder)
<cyberthrone> buenas noches saludos desde venezuela!
<danielmato> Z37A, venite y nos tomamos unas grappamiel
<unimix> sepan disculpar en Montevideo, pero no podemos retener mas tiempo a Z37A en BsAs :)
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, si avisa y hacemos una juntada
<unimix> Z37A, nada de bolsas con polvo blanco, por favor
<danielmato> chan
<BartOC3> lol
<Z37A> sale danielmato, igual si alguno se ofrece de guía turístico quedo muy agradecido, de mas esta decir que pienso ir con alguna que otra cosa para compartir! léase algún tubo de vino!
<unimix> bienvenido cyberthrone  !!
<danielmato> venga nomás, yo de lunes a viernes tengo algo de tiempo en las mañanas, pero sabados y domingos no hay drama
 * unimix esta revisando su agenda para ver si se va de viaje con Z37A 
<Z37A> unimix: lo mio es el alcohol, la merca como que no aun!jajajaja
<unimix> che, no cuenten la guita delante de los pobres :)
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, idem danielmato
<PabloRubianes> bueno
<unimix> volvamos
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> la otra vez hablamos de armar un grupo de propaganda
<unimix> Si, es la disciplina que mas nos cuesta y la mas importante para lograr una asistencia rezonable
<unimix> y mas dificl aun si la encaramos sin $$
<Z37A> perdón mi interrupción pero antes de terminar necesito consultar algo fuera de lugar crucicrucial para mis presentaciones! avisen cuando puedo!
<BartOC3> propaganda = publicidad ?
<PabloRubianes> si BartOC3
<unimix> si BartOC3
<SergioMeneses> si
<unimix> difusion masiva publica
<PabloRubianes> y eso lo puede hacer cualquiera no se necesita ser uruguayo
<unimix> asi es
<PabloRubianes> es una buena manera de colaborar a distancia
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: hay q conectar twitter con g+
<SergioMeneses> tarea
<unimix> y tampoc hace falta que busque contactos en otros paises
<PabloRubianes> no se si se puede automaticamente SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> Yo puedo ayudar en esa parte!!
<unimix> con trabajarla localmente, en su lugar de residencia/actuacion, es suficiente
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: me parece q si
<unimix> y con sus seguidores en las redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> toca mirar
<Z37A> ya de por si nota a mi blog y link directo al evento, por ahora tengo 3000 visitas mensuales, pero si así hacemos todos alguno va a caer! si tiene algo grafico ya pase me!
 * SergioMeneses se ausenta unos momentos
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver eso con lucas
<PabloRubianes> los banners para sitios
<Z37A> aunque sea un Banner que diga UbuCon La próximamente y la fecha si ya esta definida
<unimix> si, por ahora siguen enuso los del 2012 pero ya se notan que son viejitos
<Z37A> así ya se puede bombardear por internet un poco
<unimix> Z37A, ese banner esta en uso en el site de Ubuntu-ar y en mi blog (underground)
<Naudy> si tiene algo grafico o escrito yo tambien lo publico en todas las listas de correo aqui en venezuela
<Z37A> listo unimix mañana lo busco y agrego a mi sitio
<unimix> dale una mirada. El que falta es el especifico de la edicion 2013
<PabloRubianes> las fechas son 7 y 8 junio 2013
<unimix> Z37A, te lo paso en PNG con las medidas que quieras
<unimix> tengo el vectorial
<unimix> Ese es el que falta, el que dice PabloRubianes con las fechas
<Z37A> pasa me el PNG en grande y yo lo modifico
<BartOC3> si pasan la publicidad puedo enviarla a las listas de correos de las comunidades de colombia..
<unimix> Z37A, no porque se pixela
<Z37A> al achicarlo pixelearse?
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, en estos dias la subimos al sitio de ubuconla
<unimix> BartOC3, estas suscripto a la lista de UbuConLA en LP ?
<BartOC3> si claro
<unimix> ok, para pasarte material a tu cuenta de e-mail
<unimix> o habilitarte en UbuntuOne para que tomes material de ahi
<SergioMeneses> unimix: una carpeta y sale
<SergioMeneses> o compartirla por google drive
<Naudy> unimix,  yo tambien puedo publicar informacion en ubuntu-ve y otras listas
<PabloRubianes> unimix, pero no se si se puede hacer publica
<PabloRubianes> es mejor en el sitio
<Z37A> después busco plugin de WordPress para tirar un popup con la imagen en cada artículo del blog que entre la gente! voy a espamearlo un poco
<unimix> si, tecnicamente se puede
<SergioMeneses> suena mejor la idea de PabloRubianes
<SergioMeneses> mas formal
<unimix> +1 a lo propuesto por PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hablo con eduardor
<PabloRubianes> con lo que tenemos
<unimix> y que todos consuman esos contenidos para promocionar
<PabloRubianes> si
<BartOC3> +1
<PabloRubianes> lo mejor es que se usen los contenidos "Oficiales"
<unimix> es mas coherente y prolijo
<EuzkoArima> +1
<Naudy> +1
 * SergioMeneses apunta un consejo para la proxima reunion: hacer una lista de chequeo o algo similar
<Z37A> con tema dinero, se podrá hacer como la otra vez lo de las donaciones por internet? si empezamos ya es mas probable que se llegue a un buen monto!
<unimix> ok, entonces tarea para el hogar para PabloRubianes : volver a enviar un Not too friendly reminder a nuestro amigo de Canonical
<PabloRubianes> unimix, amiga
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, si es una buena idea
<unimix> se igual PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver si en el mismo sitio o en otro
<Z37A> pero hay que definir un monto y arrancar ya, así de paso linkemos en los sitios y podríamos usar eso también a cambio de sponsoreo, por ejemplo si donas x dinero ponemos el logró de. emoresa
<unimix> si abrimos el proyecto en el mismo site que para el 2012 sabemos que no tendremos problemas para juntarnos con el dinero
<unimix> el propietario y administrador de ese site es amigo de beuno
<Z37A> maldito corrector! x dinero a cambio del logo de las empresa quise poner
<unimix> si, hay que armar el esquema de retribuciones tal como hicimos el año pasado
<Z37A> claro, pero así con tiempo podríamos meter por ese método a los sponsirs y de paso si son de argentina así nos sal tema os el cepo al dolar
<unimix> y para ello hay que solicitar CDs y merchandising a Canonical, como para tener moneda de cambio contra aportes, por ejemplo
<Z37A> es posible en esos sitios que si no se llega al monto por lo menos se pague bloque se llego,,
<Z37A> ?
<unimix> no, es a todo o nada pero se puede administrar cuando estas por cumplir la meta
<unimix> asi se hizo en el 2012 y logramos reunir todo el dinero
<unimix> que nos habiamos propuesto
<Z37A> pero decía por que ponerle metemos la cifra de 5000, pero se llego a 4000, no se puede hacer nada, o poner 500 y que se siga juntando al llegar a los 500 sin poner topa
<unimix> hablando de fondos .... del año pasado nos han quedado u$s 300.- mas $ 1120.-
<Z37A> igual esto diría hacerlo lo mas pronto así ya vamos recolectando
<unimix> y hoy me olvide de darselos a Matias para que se los alcance !!!
<PabloRubianes> unimix, de lo del sitio es eso?
<unimix> si
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> aca generalemente usamos el sistema
<PabloRubianes> de poner plata para hacer remeras y recuperar
<PabloRubianes> una remera del evento vamos a hacer
<PabloRubianes> seguro no danielmato ?
<danielmato> remeras es fundamental
<danielmato> tengo mucha gente que me pregunta cuando va a haber
<PabloRubianes> y algun otro tipo de merchandasing
<Z37A> ahí ya hay algo interesante, mandar las remeras aunque digan algo como yo colabore, y el que aporte x dolares por las donaciones se les da una.!
<unimix> ok, recomiendo que la mas chica sea L y se llegue a XXL porque hay gente muy corpulenta entre nosotros (no yo, precisamente)
<EuzkoArima> en pyconar se hicieron remeras, y dependiendo cuando la pagabas (antes del evento) te costaba menos
<PabloRubianes> unimix, eso lo maneja eduardor es nuestra logistica textil
<unimix> le voy a preguntar a Mariano Reingart como les fue con eso
<PabloRubianes> >P
<danielmato> no discriminemos a las chicas, que hay unas cuantas
<danielmato> hay que hacer algunos talle S
<PabloRubianes> unimix, aca las remeras las sacan de las manos
<unimix> ok, PabloRubianes solo lo mencione porque ya nos paso que nos quedamos sin remeras para los mas grandes de lomo
<PabloRubianes> siempre solventamos todo a costa de remeras
<unimix> ok, avanti entonces con la T-Shirt party
<Z37A> paren, si el sistema de donaciones cierra pongamosle 1 semana antes, al que dono el monto se le puede epreguntarbtalle y demás y no se harían remeras demás y los talles justos!
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si los gordos son nerds, no hay vuelta >P
<SergioMeneses> buen punto PabloRubianes
<Z37A> así no se desperdicia dinero en remeras de mas para los que donen
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, la uniaca cuestion que veo a eso de mandar
<danielmato> remeras, hace tranquilo, no te digo 200, pero 50 o 60, seguro se venden
<PabloRubianes> es que nos salga carisimo
<PabloRubianes> digo mandarlas por correo
<unimix> ojo con la logistica y distribucion. Es como dice PabloRubianes , sale carisima
<EuzkoArima> más fácil que la retire en el evento
<Z37A> cuanto cuesta la remera, en dolares? alguno sabe?
<PabloRubianes> pero si donas y venis, me parece bien dar una remera
<PabloRubianes> o pegotin o algo
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, eso varia
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: es mas viable un stiker
<SergioMeneses> no se
<PabloRubianes> y la mano de obra la conseguimos
<PabloRubianes> tenemos contactos
<unimix> un sticker de los Tux de Edu !! hit asegurado !
<PabloRubianes> en uruguay todos se conocen
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: unimix los stikers de system 76
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, a eduardor le damos un poco de cuerda y hace de todo
<SergioMeneses> esos son bastante llamativos
<Z37A> se me ocurren algunas ideas para optimizar tema remeras y demás, después les mando bien mañana por mal a la lista así pongo todo en detalle, si no acá se pierde
<unimix> tambien !! (gracias SergioMeneses )
<unimix> todavia tengo stickers metalicos de "Powered by Ubuntu", los que hacen en ZAReason
<unimix> asi que se pueden agregar a la lista de premios
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa que se pueden hacer son tazas
<unimix> o vasos para cerveza que tambien son muy buscados por lo menos en ARG
<Z37A> yo acá conozco alguien que hace tasas, podría consultar precios de acá y luego vemos allá también a ver donde sale mas barato
<danielmato> sip, PabloRubianes, eduardor nacio con la cuerda puesta
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: conozco a quien hace las tazas oficiales de TKY
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: podriamos pedirle presupuesto.. es amigo
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, tan buenas esas
<danielmato> buenisimo
<PabloRubianes> es el que hace remeras?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: si.. labura bien el.. y no son caras
<Z37A> como es la disposición de aduana allá, si salgo de acá con 20 tasas tendré problemas?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: hace remeras, pero tambien conozco a los que hacen las oficiales.. tambien laburan MUY bien ambos
<virusuy> las oficiales de TKY son serigrafia, y en varios colores
<PabloRubianes> podriamos ver si quieren ser sponsor y hacernos precio
<virusuy> creo que salen 450 las de mas de 1 color, pero podriamos hacer negocio
<unimix> sugiero que la mayor parte del merchandising se haga en Uruguay porque sino habra problemas para llevar lo que sea de un lado a otro (lease aduana y/o riesgo de roturas, etc.)
<virusuy> lo mismo con las tazas.... mientras haya laburo no creo que digan NO
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si 450 es mucho
<danielmato> si hay dinero, seguro que no van a decir nunca que no
<PabloRubianes> 300 taria bien no danielmato ?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: pero capaz hay precio por cantidad
<virusuy> te pongo en contacto ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<Z37A> unimix justo pregunto por eso, por que justamente marco y yo tenemos un compañero que tiene una grafics
<danielmato> yo puedo averiguar con uno que hizo las del gremio, y me dijeron algo de 180 o 200, pero dejame averiguar
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, es mejor hacerlo aca
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: te paso por interno los datos
<PabloRubianes> aparte con los loquitos que ponene ustedes en las aduanas (sin ofender)
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> danielmato dale
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> asi buscamos el que nos sirva mas
<Z37A> si obvio pablo, pero si podemos abaratar algo haciéndolo acá y sin problemas de pasarlo o en china de ser mejor mejor así no? ja ja es que estoy en rata creo! jajaja
<unimix> comparemos costos y calidades y despues se decide
<Z37A> exacto unimix
<unimix> pero tiene que haber una diferencia importante que justifique el traslado
<Z37A> obvio y no solo eso calcular también el riesgo por aduana y demás!
<unimix> y como estan las cosas en ARG no creo que podamos mejorar los costos de UY
<Z37A> tampoco creo pero eso no quita averiguarlo
<unimix> bueno, redondeamos ?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: el muchacho de las tazas hace mas cosas... pins, stickerse, imanes
<virusuy> stickers*
<virusuy> a precio tambien.. y buena calidad
<PabloRubianes> si he visto cosas en los toques de trotsky
<virusuy> si... son de buena calidad.. laburan bien, son prolijos... ambos recomendados
<unimix> Che, algo que no es urgente pero si para ir viendo: Fotografo
<virusuy> unimix: puedo conseguir uno
<virusuy> pero es de mis pagos
<virusuy> del interior
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que empezar a mover conocidos
<virusuy> habria que ver tema de $$$
<Z37A> aparte del fotógrafo yo tengo otro temí ta mas para después!
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, dale
<PabloRubianes> el fotografo queda anotado
 * SergioMeneses back
<virusuy> unimix: si quieren puedo ir consultandole como por mi parte
<virusuy> cuanto cobraria por cubrir un evento
<unimix> dale virusuy
<virusuy> creo que esta en FB conectado.
<virusuy> y es usuario de ubuntu
<virusuy> :-P
<Z37A> es consulta técnica, tema proyectores para las charlas, podrá haber alguno con hdmi.? o es muy complicado?
<unimix> entrega de material en formato raw
<virusuy> Z37A: sale un egg eso
<virusuy> unimix: te animas a hacerme una lista de preguntas basicas?
<virusuy> porque yo estoy pintadisimo en ese tema
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, ahora ni idea
<unimix> si, te la paso en privado virusuy
<virusuy> gracias
<Z37A> pregunto para saber si voy con notebook o solo tablet y listo!
<PabloRubianes> pero te averiguo no prometo nada
<unimix> Z37A, no la compliques, anda con un peny la tablet que notebooks habra seguro
<Z37A> ojo es algo poco importante solo por cuestiones de comodidad
<unimix> por eso: pen y tablet y listo
<unimix> te presto la mia con WinVista
<Z37A> si también unimix, es otra esa, paso a la note de alguna buena persona que me preste y listo, pasa que en mi mudanza mi vieja me chorro la note y ahora solo tengo tablet y smartphone! ambos hdmi nomas
<virusuy> unimix: le deje un mensaje ... cuando me hable le hago las preguntas y la envio a la lista.
<unimix> Ok virusuy
<unimix> mañana te paso data para que lo consultes
<virusuy> unimix: listo
<unimix> algun tema adicional que quieran tratar ahora ?
<virusuy> hay algo de charlas ?
<unimix> creo que deberiamos relanzar el CFC
<virusuy> hay alguna ?
<EuzkoArima> unimix CFC ... ?
<unimix> Call For Charlas
<PabloRubianes> Z37A, algun tablet habra
<PabloRubianes> unimix, +1000000
<PabloRubianes> hay 2
<PabloRubianes> una de un venezolano, no confirme si entendio que eran presenciales
<unimix> creo que no hay ninguna presentada formalmente pero si varias personas con pretensiones de hacerlo (entre ellas, yo)
<PabloRubianes> y otra mas
<PabloRubianes> si hay 2 presentadas a
<EuzkoArima> +1 a CFC
<PabloRubianes> ubuconla2013@ubuconla.org
<Z37A> yo tengo que preparar algunas charlas, dije que lo haría y bueno pie si hacerlo. solo necesito un golpe de creatividad para elegir sobre que darlas, escucho opiniones!
<unimix> una de las charlas que quiero presentar versa sobre Alta disponibilidad en ambientes PyMES
<unimix> Pequeñas y Medianas Industrias
<unimix> o Empresas
<Z37A> ahí unimix podríamos hacer algo en comun
<unimix> ok Z37A
<beuno> o/
<unimix> pero no le voy  a dar un perfil muy tecnico porque no es un taller sobre HA sino casos reales con sus pros y contras
<Z37A> justamente el año pasado di una sobre el tema
<unimix> la cruda verdad cuando estas con un cliente llevando adelante unproyecto de HA
<Z37A> como la que di el año pasado entonces, después te paso las presentaciones
<unimix> dale, buenisimo
<unimix> bueno, resumiendo ....
<beuno> PabloRubianes, yo tengo ganas de dar una charla, cuenten conmigo para una, todavia no se de que  :)
<Z37A> estamos igual be uno, aun no se de que yo tampoco, ya de por si sobre ha con unimix puede salir slgo
<PabloRubianes> beuno, genial!
<EuzkoArima> pregunta, sobre desarrollo, nivel introductorio, sirve ? (o no es el tipo de tema a dar?)
<unimix> fotografo, relanzar CFC, proyecto para recaudar fondos comunitarios, merchandising, friendly reminder a Canonical, presentacion a System76 ... que mas ?
<PabloRubianes> beuno, tenemos que hablar despues, porque a mi amiga se le traspapelo el mail otra vez...
<unimix> entrevistas promocionales, banners para blogs ...
<beuno> PabloRubianes, ay ay ay...
<unimix> vos tenes cada amiga PabloRubianes
<virusuy> ojo con las amigas de PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<virusuy> se los digo por exp . :-P
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, ni hablemos de las tuyas
<virusuy> jjajajaja
<virusuy> shhh .. unimix continua por favor :-P
<Z37A> jajaja virusuy mal o bien?
<unimix> beuno, la amiga de PabloRubianes se hace la distraida y no confirma si habra o no sponsorship
<virusuy> Z37A: si hay alguna categoria peor que "mal" , seguro estaria ahi
<beuno> unimix, si, en general son malas noticas cuando es asi
<beuno> pero mañana averiguo
<PabloRubianes> ok
<unimix> si, es lo que pienso tambien beuno
<PabloRubianes> al mail que le mande al segundo estan copiados los 2 beuno y unimix
<unimix> sigo con la lista de "To Do": solicitar Conference Pack para LoCoTeam aprobado y caja de CDs para LoCo team aprobado (una por cada LoCo Team participante seria ideal)
<Z37A> bueno gente yo los voy dejando, mañana mando un mal con algunos detalles de ideas que se me ocurrieron con el fin de optimizar y captar donaciones así los descartan de una, modifican o usan!
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion es que digan si o no, para planificar con bases
<beuno> PabloRubianes, totalmente
<beuno> tambien con este tema del ubuntu phone, vienen todos a las corridas
<unimix> PabloRubianes, ya te dije que es mejor pensar que es un NO y seguir para adelante. Si despues logramos un Si, mejor
<beuno> asi que quizas esta vez si se traspapelo
<Z37A> nos vemos gente!
<unimix> chau Z37A
<PabloRubianes> beuno, decis que esta vez si vamos a poder tener un demo de eso?
<BartOC3> Pregunta esta minuta la estan actualizando, (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/Reuniones) mandaran las notas por la lista de UbuConLa de Lp
<beuno> PabloRubianes, para Junio?  casi seguro  :)
<EuzkoArima> bye Z37A
<unimix> BartOC3, deberiamos actualizarla
<PabloRubianes> entonces baberos de ubuntu vamos a tener que hacer beuno unimix
<unimix> no es mala idea PabloRubianes
<unimix> y ropa interior femenina, seria muy sexy & nerd
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<virusuy> jajaja
<danielmato> +1
<danielmato> +1
<danielmato> +1
<BartOC3> Señores los dejo leere la minuta...
<unimix> ven como salen cosas de la nada :P
<virusuy> van a leer esto sus esposas/novias y los van a matar a palos
<BartOC3> y estare atento al material publicitario para la publicidad
<unimix> gracias BartOC3 por acompañarnos !
<BartOC3> De nada unimix es un gusto poder participar..!!
<unimix> virusuy, en mas de un caso esas esposas/novias ganarian mucha atencion de parte de sus parejas masculinas nerds
<virusuy> jajaja
<unimix> seria una buena forma de lograr que dejen la notebook por un buen rato
 * beuno se va a dormir antes de seguir descontrolando todo
<unimix> Abrazo beuno !!
<beuno> o/
<danielmato> bueno, yo tambien, antes de que me vuelva calabaza, me voy a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos beuno
<danielmato> saludos a todos
<unimix> ok, viendo que se esta haciendo de madrugada ... la proxima reunion del miercoles que viene, en que canal ?
<PabloRubianes> si aparte se nos fue la hora de reunion
<danielmato> saludos
<PabloRubianes> unimix, puede ser uy
<unimix> chau danielmato !
<PabloRubianes> u otro
<unimix> dale
<PabloRubianes> no hay drama
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que rote
<unimix> si no hay otro, vayamos con -uy
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, queres hacerlo en -co?
<EuzkoArima> +1 a hacerlo en -co
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: hacer que?
<unimix> chan
<SergioMeneses> q pena andaba algo ocupado
<PabloRubianes> la reunion del proximo miercoles
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos en #ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> :)
<PabloRubianes> bien
<unimix> siempre en el mismo horario o se complica en CO
<unimix> ?
<PabloRubianes> el proximo miercoles misma hora en #ubuntu-co-meeting
<PabloRubianes> aca ya son 12:32
<PabloRubianes> mas tarde no lo podemos hacer
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> hasta marzo estamos con horario de verano
<unimix> ok, listo, cerrada la proxima reunion, asi que solo resta agradecer a todos los que han asistido a esta reunion y decirles que los esperamos el proximo miercoles a las 22 ART - 23 UYT en ubuntu-co-meeting
<SergioMeneses> no no
<SergioMeneses> ese horario esta bien
 * unimix pide un aplauso para los participantes
<PabloRubianes> vamo nosotros!!!
<unimix> ;)
<PabloRubianes> te respondo ma;ana el mail de la entrevista unimix
<PabloRubianes> y voy a buscar el paquete
<unimix> si, tranqui
<unimix> dale
<PabloRubianes> aviso cuando lo agarro
<unimix> ok, asi le queda la confirmacion por e-mail a Matias
<EuzkoArima> Saludos a todos, nos vemos el miércoles que viene
<unimix> gracias PabloRubianes y mañana charlamos
<PabloRubianes> dale
<unimix> Saludos para todos y que tengan muy buen descanso
<cyberthrone> = para ustedes!
<PabloRubianes> saludos, me fui pal sobre
#ubuntu-ar 2013-01-26
<hectorlopez> hola buen dia, resulta que me olvide mi contraseña de launchpad, y cuando quiero recuperarla en la pagina de launchpad me da el mensaje: "your page was stale" alguien sabe como se soluciona? actualmente uso el navegador firefox 18 en ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-20
 * sjlvanq adios....
#ubuntu-ar 2014-01-25
<mauriciom> Estimados, alguien me puede explicar por qué en el terminal en vez de aparecerme ~$ me aparece /tmp$
<mauriciom> desde ya gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2015-01-20
<Lacho> Buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2015-01-21
<Lacho> Hola
